# Getting our first Havanese!



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi everybody!
My husband and I have been looking for the perfect family dog breed and luckily came across Havanese. We were hooked after reading more about them. After much research we found a wonderful breeder in Placerville. 
When we first contacted them, all the puppies in their current litter were accounted for. They had another litter months later and we immediately sent them a deposit. Today is finally the day when we get to go see them and pick our puppy. The puppies are 6 weeks old and unfortunately we just get to see the puppies and in few more weeks take one home with us.
Needless to say that we are absolutely thrilled and can barely wait to see these cuties! 
I hope we can find THE ONE for us!
It was a litter on 7 beautiful puppies (black w/tan marking females and sable, sable/white parti males. We don't even know if we are going to pick a girl or a boy!
Wish me good luck!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

How fun sbedal!!! Take your camera and take lots of pictures. I am excited for :biggrin1:you.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

How exciting!! Take your time when you are visiting your breeder. Be sure and describe the personality you think will work for you...dominant/submissive etc to your breeder so they can help you spot personality traits and get the best little guy or girl for you. Watch how they interact with each other. It may take a little while, but you'll be able to see their personality differences if you watch. I am jealous! I remember that first day watching all the puppies...I wanted them all! We watched them all for about an hour and a half before we made our decision. Have fun! You have a wonderful adventure ahead of you.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How exciting for you! Just sit back and enjoy the visit. If you're anything like me, your puppy will pick you. There's just something special that happens between you and the one(s) meant for you. Do take pictures if you can and let us know how it goes.

When I went into this I was determined to get a girl and I wound up with two boys, neither of which I would give up for anything. Have fun with the process.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

pjewel said:


> How exciting for you! Just sit back and enjoy the visit. If you're anything like me, your puppy will pick you. There's just something special that happens between you and the one(s) meant for you. Do take pictures if you can and let us know how it goes.
> 
> When I went into this I was determined to get a girl and I wound up with two boys, neither of which I would give up for anything. Have fun with the process.


DITTO!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Enjoy every second of the process, it's so magical to meet your pup for the first time! Can't wait to see hoto:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations and have a great time picking your puppy. We just can't wait to see pictures of the puppies.

Best of luck,


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you all for your great advice! I haven't been able to find good information on what to look for when selecting a puppy. We have a 17 month old boy so we want to make sure that we find the right puppy for our family.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good luck, sbedal, and have fun with the pups today! Please keep us updated so we can share in the excitement! :whoo:

BTW, where is Placerville ?:?


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Good luck, sbedal, and have fun with the pups today! Please keep us updated so we can share in the excitement! :whoo:
> 
> BTW, where is Placerville ?:?


Thank you!! I'll try to figure out today how to post pictures so I can show the puppy we chose.
Placerville, CA (close to Lake Tahoe)


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

sbedal said:


> Thank you all for your great advice! I haven't been able to find good information on what to look for when selecting a puppy. We have a 17 month old boy so we want to make sure that we find the right puppy for our family.


I would recommend a bigger puppy who is in the middle of the pack. That way he/she won't try to dominate but also won't be fearful. Supervision needs to be continuous with having a puppy and toddler together. Not only can a puppy nip at a baby playing but the toddler can fall on your puppy. Good luck.


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> I would recommend a bigger puppy who is in the middle of the pack. That way he/she won't try to dominate but also won't be fearful. Supervision needs to be continuous with having a puppy and toddler together. Not only can a puppy nip at a baby playing but the toddler can fall on your puppy. Good luck.


Good point with the size of the puppy. Have to take that into consideration. We do not want a dominating dog so I hope we'll find the right one. I know it'll be hard to always supervise the puppy AND the toddler even when they aren't in the same room but especially when they are..lot's of work but we are ready for it! Our boy is very calm but we still know that we have to be careful when he's around the puppy and even when the dog is older since they are so small and fragile. 
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How exciting! The day we went to "look" at the puppies we put down a deposit and left with a heavy heart because he couldn't come home with us yet. We (I) was set on having a girl but when we got there Scooter was the one I couldn't forget! He's the sweetest little guy and has fit in so well with our family!
Congrats to you! Can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats~
Do you live close to Placerville? I am only about 45 min from there~
I bet you are excited to see the babies~
I hoep the perfect one pics you!! You are really going to have your hands full with a 17mo old and a new puppy, wow!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new addition! If you trust your breeder, I would really have them pick out the best puppy for you. As they are the ones with the puppies all the time, temperament test, see them react to different situations, etc.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome! You'll love this website. It's full of great information and great members! Very friendly and willing to share tips. Good luck on picking the best puppy for your family!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

welcome, and hope your meeting with the pups is fun. you'll probably get pee'd on, they do that.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

How exciting... I can't wait to hear all about your puppy picking day!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been waiting for an update....did you find a puppy?? Take pictures?? Do tell! (Oh, and welcome to the forum. )


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

What a fun day and very overwhelming! Too many cuties to choose from. Even all the black w/tan marking girls were adorable we decided not to pick one since they were all pretty small (considering we have a toddler). So we had 4 boys left to choose from... our favorite was an outgoing, playful, bold male with a beautiful dark sable coat. I think it's sable but I'm not sure so I attached a picture were you can see his coat. Does it look sable or brindle? His father has a tan/silver brindle coat.
The other male we loved was a white/tan sable with an adorable face. He was more submissive and smaller than the other male but very sweet. (you can see his adorable face in one of the pictures)
I asked the breeder and she recommended the bigger, more outgoing puppy for us.


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Congrats~
> Do you live close to Placerville? I am only about 45 min from there~
> I bet you are excited to see the babies~
> I hoep the perfect one pics you!! You are really going to have your hands full with a 17mo old and a new puppy, wow!


We just got back and it was so exciting to see the babies! They were all so cute. We live about 2 hours west from Placerville.
Yes, very busy days ahead of us in 3 more weeks =) It'll be worth it! We know we probably should have waited few more years so our toddler would have been older but we just couldn't. We were too excited to get this wonderful breed =)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love, love, love the one you think is for you. He is too cute for words. Love his coloring and he looks brindle to me. Don't get too attached to any color though since it changes over time. Tell us more.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

P-R-E-C-I-O-U-S!!!


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

pjewel said:


> I love, love, love the one you think is for you. He is too cute for words. Love his coloring and he looks brindle to me. Don't get too attached to any color though since it changes over time. Tell us more.


I love his coloring also! I've seen some pictures of Havanese and how they change colors - even in just couple of months! I never even knew that any breed did that. One of the fascinating things that got us hooked to this breed. 
I think this puppy might get some silver color in his coat later on, looked like that to my untrained eye (again, his father has a beautiful silver/tan brindle coat). We get to pick him up in 3 weeks, hopefully just before Halloween. We will try to get some sleep before that so we are ready for the 3 am wake-ups =)
We spent 2 1/2 hours at the breeder and could have stayed longer! Most of the puppies had just fallen as sleep when we got there so none of them came to us and chose us like I had wished... made it that much harder for us to pick a puppy.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congratulations! He is adorable. Do you have a name picked out yet?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!! And especially to the wonderful group of Havanese owners!! You will never regret this decision - as they are just the most wonderful breed. Heck, I never ever had a dog, and now have "3" Havs!!
I love the colors of the boy you picked out, but yes he will be a totally different looking boy as the years on. Maybe you can ask the breeder to email you weekly pictures of your pup so the wait wont be so hard!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Your new baby boy is adorable!! I bet it seems like 3 weeks is forever away from now, but it will go by sooner than you think.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum....your new baby boy is a doll and I'm sure the next three weeks will drag on for you! The nice thing is knowing the day will arrive and you get to bring him home. .....looking forward to lot's of pictures!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's adorable! We had to wait almost 3 weeks too and it seemed so long! But...now you get to shop and it's so much fun!!! Check out www.petedge.com as their prices are reasonable and they have great stuff! We also got lots of stuff at Target, Petsmart and Petco, everything for these little guys is so cute! The more I searched the more sites I found...and the more I bought. ound: Luckily DH loves the little guy as much as I do so he never complains but gets excited about our new stuff for Scooter like I do.
Can't wait to see more pics and hear about how he does when he gets home.
***My two nephews are 1 and 2 1/2 and they LOVE Scooter. He gets a little excited when he sees them and wants to jump but since your puppy will grow with your child I would think it will be great! We do have to watch the boys closely though because they don't realize they could hurt the dog since he's small.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on picking your furry baby, he is adorable.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

ADORABLE! I think there is honestly not a a cuter hav puppy than a sable! They are like little teddy bears!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

To tell you the truth sbedal, I don't think you can go wrong in selecting a Havanese puppy. Congratulations! It must be so hard to wait. You should talk to Rachele, Pancakes mommy. She had to wait a while for her new furbaby. Be sure to linger around the forum and pick up tips - this forum is a priceless resource for Hav parents. When the time comes, please take lots of pics and post them for us!

Earlickies from Saydee!


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

Lina said:


> Congratulations! He is adorable. Do you have a name picked out yet?


We haven't picked out a name yet, that will be the next hard task! Not kidding since we couldn't agree on a name for our son so I'm sure this won't be any easier. Where should I go to look for great names?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! He is adorable.


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> He's adorable! We had to wait almost 3 weeks too and it seemed so long! But...now you get to shop and it's so much fun!!! Check out www.petedge.com as their prices are reasonable and they have great stuff! We also got lots of stuff at Target, Petsmart and Petco, everything for these little guys is so cute! The more I searched the more sites I found...and the more I bought. ound: Luckily DH loves the little guy as much as I do so he never complains but gets excited about our new stuff for Scooter like I do.
> Can't wait to see more pics and hear about how he does when he gets home.
> ***My two nephews are 1 and 2 1/2 and they LOVE Scooter. He gets a little excited when he sees them and wants to jump but since your puppy will grow with your child I would think it will be great! We do have to watch the boys closely though because they don't realize they could hurt the dog since he's small.


Thank you! He's so cute and hope to have him home for his first Halloween.
Our breeder told us about Petedge and they are very affordable. I need to buy exercise pen and/or crate for the puppy so he will have a quiet place to nap and our toddler will leave him alone. Many of our friends have dogs and we know we always have to be careful when they around since they can hurt each other. Normally our toddler is very gentle with all dogs but we will be super careful when our puppy comes home and we will supervise them every second.
I've already bought some items for petstores and Target too and I was surprised that Target had good products and prices. I bought a bed and toys after I heard the puppies had been born 
The breeder had 4 adult Havanese and one of them loved our toddler! It was spo cute. She kept following him everywhere and got couple of licks in the face and our toddler just giggled.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Congratulations on your new little guy...he is adorable! 
Three weeks will seem like it takes forever to go by but its Sooooo worth the wait! 
I have a 4 yr old son and he and Todd are best friends.
I can't imagine life without our little Hav. It's so much fun to watch them play together.
Can't wait to see more pics when he comes home


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, you are on your way to lots of love and joy entering your family. This is the sweetest breed and you will enjoy your furbaby so very much. Search on threads for crate training for housebreaking and if you watch like a hawk you will have him knowing his potty place much sooner. Remember to ask your breeder to send home a blanket or toy that he is use to the smell to go into the new crate with him...it helps. AND we want lots of pictures of your new baby....with your son. I love the sables...and what a cute face in your pics. Welcome to the forum family !!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, I think I have seen these puppies before is the daddy in OH?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

sbedal said:


> I love his coloring also! I've seen some pictures of Havanese and how they change colors - even in just couple of months! I never even knew that any breed did that. One of the fascinating things that got us hooked to this breed.
> I think this puppy might get some silver color in his coat later on, looked like that to my untrained eye (again, his father has a beautiful silver/tan brindle coat). We get to pick him up in 3 weeks, hopefully just before Halloween. We will try to get some sleep before that so we are ready for the 3 am wake-ups =)
> We spent 2 1/2 hours at the breeder and could have stayed longer! Most of the puppies had just fallen as sleep when we got there so none of them came to us and chose us like I had wished... made it that much harder for us to pick a puppy.


Just to give you a small indication of how much they change over time, here are a few photos of Bailey from four weeks old till a few weeks ago. My little sable boy had varying shades of brown, reddish and black on his pure white coat. Look at him now, his colors, though still sable on his body and head/ears has lightened up a lot and his face has gone really gray. I love him more and more at each stage and I know it's far from over.

The last photo was taken only a couple of weeks ago at our Long Island play date.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sbedal, what is your name, if you dont' mind telling us? I'm Marj, btw. :biggrin1:

Your future baby is adorable!! Love the pics. Thanks so much for sharing those, We can never seem to get enough. It will be a challenge having a puppy and toddler running about, but it could also be very rewarding. You sound totally ready and excited about it all. I'm happy for you!


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Welcome to the forum, I think I have seen these puppies before is the daddy in OH?


Thank you! YES, the daddy is in OH! Do you know him?


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Sbedal, what is your name, if you dont' mind telling us? I'm Marj, btw. :biggrin1:
> 
> Your future baby is adorable!! Love the pics. Thanks so much for sharing those, We can never seem to get enough. It will be a challenge having a puppy and toddler running about, but it could also be very rewarding. You sound totally ready and excited about it all. I'm happy for you!


My name is Satu (I was born and raised in Finland, which explains the odd name  ) 
I have some dog experience already. My parents got a English Cocker Spaniel when I was a teenager and I was very involved in training her and grooming her but it's been a while =) 
We are lucky in that sense that one of us is always at home, so potty training _should_ be easier since we will be watching him like a hawk! I hope it goes well. Last dog we had was an American Bulldog, he was 8 months when we rescued him and not potty trained. It only took him less than two weeks. He was very smart.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

sbedal said:


> Thank you! YES, the daddy is in OH! Do you know him?


I know his owners and visited with them before they got Bristol. I think when Amanda lived in OH she got to meet him though. They also have the litter mate to your puppies momma, he is a cutie. Congratulations, I look forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

*Crate*

We are about to go shopping for a crate for him, what size do you recommend? Or brand?
I can't believe that it's really happening!!!!! I don't think it really has sunken in yet, we have been waiting for months now...


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

Leeann said:


> I know his owners and visited with them before they got Bristol. I think when Amanda lived in OH she got to meet him though. They also have the litter mate to your puppies momma, he is a cutie. Congratulations, I look forward to seeing more pictures.


Oh great! Bristol is very handsome and we wanted his puppies after seeing his picture. We can barely wait to see our puppy again and will definitely take tons of pictures and post them here!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome Satu and ??? 

My maternal grandparents are from Finland, and I grew up in Placerville (age 4 to age 24), and I just got my first Havanese, Saydee, who is now almost 5 months old!

The crate we use for Saydee measures approx. 14 Wide X 19 Deep X 10 High. It's just a plastic one from Petsmart with holes and a metal grate door. It's worked perfectly, but now that Saydee is about 8 lbs and covered in fluffy hair, I may move soon her to the next size up. If you choose the next size up, just be sure you fill any empty space with a rolled up blanket or towel. The puppy should have just enough room to turn around and lay down. A new puppy may consider any excess space as "potty" space. :biggrin1:

This forum has been such a valuable resource for me. I've learned so much about the Havanese breed, grooming tips and doggie diet. Take advantage of all the helpful Hav owners. What an exciting time!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

So . . . vel ten... I'm reeely klat apout your post, it vas ssooooo goot that ritavay I had to write.

Welcome Satu! I, too, have Finnish blood. My dad is 100% Finnish, raised in Minnesota. :whoo:

Enjoy the forum!


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

Maxmom said:


> So . . . vel ten... I'm reeely klat apout your post, it vas ssooooo goot that ritavay I had to write.
> 
> Welcome Satu! I, too, have Finnish blood. My dad is 100% Finnish, raised in Minnesota. :whoo:
> 
> Enjoy the forum!


Thanks! I really love this forum, I have learned so much about these dogs already.
There are many Finns in the Minnesota area I've heard! I can tell from your picture that you look like a Finn


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

SaydeeMomma said:


> Welcome Satu and ???
> 
> My maternal grandparents are from Finland, and I grew up in Placerville (age 4 to age 24), and I just got my first Havanese, Saydee, who is now almost 5 months old!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I bought a 24x18 but it has a divider for the puppy stage so it should work great. I know I'll be reading this forum A LOT these next 3 weeks so I'll know what to do to prepare us for the new puppy. First we have to start with the name...


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

What a cute puppy. You are going to love him so much.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a 5 year-old and a 23 month old, and our little puppy,Pele', adores the kids. He loves us adults too, but follows them around everywhere. My 23 month old is so good and gentle with Pele'. We have a wire crate for sleeping. But during the day, when I can't be as hands on we put Pele' in an x-pen in the kitchen. That way he is still there with the family, but can have some free roam too. It has worked out great. He just got neutered yesterday, and whined a couple of times because he can't play with the kids. You are going to love this breed. Good Luck.


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

SaydeeMomma said:


> Welcome Satu and ???
> 
> Satu, my husband Steve and our little boy Miko!
> 
> Here we are!


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

Dawncon said:


> I have a 5 year-old and a 23 month old, and our little puppy,Pele', adores the kids. He loves us adults too, but follows them around everywhere. My 23 month old is so good and gentle with Pele'. We have a wire crate for sleeping. But during the day, when I can't be as hands on we put Pele' in an x-pen in the kitchen. That way he is still there with the family, but can have some free roam too. It has worked out great. He just got neutered yesterday, and whined a couple of times because he can't play with the kids. You are going to love this breed. Good Luck.


Your dog is so cute! I can't wait to pick up ours! We will buy a x-pen also so we don't have to worry about the puppy & toddler being in the same room if we can't watch them every second, especially in the beginning. My husband normally likes big breeds but really liked Havanese when we found out more about them. Actually, I think it was him who found the breed on-line!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats! Can't wait to see more about your family and your pup!


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh, you're little boy is beautiful!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes there are a lot of Finns in Minnesota, especially in my area which is Central Minnesota. The town-village closest to me is basically 100 percent Americans of Finnish decent. My baby sitter was a farm woman who brought me to Sauna every Wednesday night. I have good memories of big naked women in a hot sauna and lots and lots of cakes afterwards! Ha!

Congrats on your new furbaby, he's adorable. You will find that this breed does change it's colors ;and you really don't know what you will get. My Posh is a gold brindle, but she has lightened up sooo much and the sables really tend to get almost white. It's fascinating. 

Since you live relatively close to Katie (MopTop) I highly suggest you try and hang out and learn from her, she's a great person and resource as is so many people in your area from the forum.

Best to you all!


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

Our breeder sent us couple of new pictures of our puppy.

We still haven't chosen a name for him. We have MANY possibilities such as Cooper, Rocco, Gizmo, Cody, Bongo, Kobe. Any ideas? We are having such hard time naming this guy but at least have couple of more days.

p.s. they puppies will have their last vet appointment this week and we could pick him up already this weekend. We might pick him up already this Sunday!We are so excited!
- Satu


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

sbedal said:


> Our breeder sent us couple of new pictures of our puppy.
> 
> We still haven't chosen a name for him. We have MANY possibilities such as Cooper, Rocco, Gizmo, Cody, Bongo, Kobe. Any ideas? We are having such hard time naming this guy but at least have couple of more days.
> 
> ...


Satu
How exciting! I'm so happy for you. Are you ready?

I bet you'll find it's easy to name him once you've had him home for a bit. I met a little bouncy boy pit bull once named Bamboo and I thought that was cute... you could call him Boo for short! Hmmmm.... That would be perfect for a Halloween homecoming, eh?

:whoo: How old will he be if you take him home this weekend?


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Your puppy is SOOO cute! I'm jealous. IWAP!!! 
Anyhoo...
How about COPPER instead of Cooper?
I think COPPER was the main character in "Fox & the Hound". (Classic movie, but it's been a LONG time since I've seen it!) 
He looks like a COPPER!!
I love his coloring....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He is adorable!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just wondering if your little sable pup is home with you, but that was this weekend coming right? I'm excited too! :whoo: Hope all goes well. Not sure if you have a long car ride back home, but make sure you have wipes, paper towels, water, more paper towels... lol Just in case! 

Oh, and a leash so you can take him out for a pee by the side of the road. We had Ricky on a collar and leash from day one and he never ever had a problem being on leash. I even kept it on while we were in the kitchen. (A small nylon leash)


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Just wondering if your little sable pup is home with you, but that was this weekend coming right? I'm excited too! :whoo: Hope all goes well. Not sure if you have a long car ride back home, but make sure you have wipes, paper towels, water, more paper towels... lol Just in case!
> 
> Oh, and a leash so you can take him out for a pee by the side of the road. We had Ricky on a collar and leash from day one and he never ever had a problem being on leash. I even kept it on while we were in the kitchen. (A small nylon leash)


He's not home yet. We are picking him up on Sunday!! I think we have everything we need for him now. Thanks for the tips what to bring with us when we are bringing him home, it's been a while since I've had a puppy (almost 10 years!). I will post new pictures as soon as we bring him home...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh YEA!!! new puppy on Sunday, I cant wait to see pictures of him coming home.


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

*Puppy is HOME!*

Yes, we couldn't wait and picked him up a day early =) I felt bad taking him from the rest of his litter and mom =( 
He's doing really well though! He got sick a couple of times during the car ride home but is doing great now. He even ate as soon as we got home. Now he's sleeping since we had a long day...
We are still in disbelief that we finally have our puppy home! And so happy he's here  We still don't have a name for him, my husband keeps calling him Cooper, and I call him Rocco :biggrin1: We also like the name Harley.
I already took bunch of pictures so here's some of them.
So far our toddler has been soooo good with the puppy so I'm sure we'll do just fine. 
I'm hoping that the first night will go smoothly...


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Look at that face!!! He is precious and I know you are in puppy heaven right now. You are going to enjoy this breed so much...the new never wears off. Thanks for sharing the pictures so soon.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Funny, I was just thinking he has the face of an angel. Hope you do have a good night. Just keep him near you so he sees you. You're in for exciting and fun times.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

What a sweetie. Congrats!

What, you're not going to name him something Finnish?! Come on...please!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Aww, he is such a beautiful boy, congratulations.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, he is just precious... what a face! 
One of the most wonderful dogs I've ever known was a Harley... sweet, loving, beautiful.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations! He is adorable and I can see why you couldn't wait!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! They're all darling!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Just to give you a small indication of how much they change over time, .
> .


Wow Geri, that's a drastic coat change!!! He adorable in all colors!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww what a cutie! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a cutie, cant blame you for picking him up 1 day early Congratulations.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my - he is a absolutely adorable!! I hope you had a good night with him! 
Harley is my pick! I really think he looks like a Harley!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a CUTIE PIE!!! Oh my, look at that face. sigh......... Enjoy!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!
(I like the name Harley as well)


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

YAY! He's beaut-i-full! Congratulations!!!!
Satu, I like all the names mentioned but I really think it would be special to name him something Finnish :whoo:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

He looks soo cute and cuddly. Just want to hug and kiss him!!! I hope things are going well. That is the color of my next havee but we shall see what is in store for us. Ya never know!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OH IWAP that little boy!!! Congrats. He is a beautiful pup. I just want to call him Red Rover. No one names their dogs Rover anymore. But I like Harly too. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

*New pictures*

Here are some new pictures.
It's been such a great (and busy) week for us so far with our new pup! Everything has gone well, he sleeps well through the night waking up only a couple times. That's until two days ago...he has had some loose stools and has been waking up 6-7 times a night for two days now! Yes, I'm very tired! We added rice + chicken broth (per our vet) to his diet so I really hope it helps. Poor thing... He's starting to understand where he's supposed to go potty, he goes behind the door and sometimes even starts crying! I'm very proud since we've only had him for a week! 
I'm wondering why he goes poop mostly at night time, especially these couple of days when he's had loose stools. We feed him in the morning and early afternoon so should I change his feeding schedule somehow? We are feeding him the same kibble the breeder fed him.
Almost embarrased to say that we still haven't named him!! We want to give him a special name. I've always been bad at making decisions but this has been much harder than I could have ever imagined..People tell me he looks like an Ewok. 
All of our friends that have met our puppy, think he's the cutest puppy they've seen and want one too! He's such a character and we are so lucky to have him!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Awww he is adorable!
It took us a long time to name our boy too~ you will know when the perfect name hits you!
I saw Willy this weekend, that's who you got him from, right?!


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Awww he is adorable!
> It took us a long time to name our boy too~ you will know when the perfect name hits you!
> I saw Willy this weekend, that's who you got him from, right?!


I hope he will have a name soon!!!
Yes, we picked him up from Willy!! Did you go see the puppies too or do you know her?


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome!! "Puppy" is beautiful!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I know Willy and saw her at the dog show this weekend~
Nice lady!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

He's adorable! Good luck with everything, it's sounds like you'll be just fine!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations on your new unnamed puppy....lol! He's a cutie pie!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute! Our neighbor has a dog named Harley but I know it's hard to choose a name. Our kids did the choosing, Scooter because of how he would run. Seemed like his back legs went faster than the front!:biggrin1:


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

What a cutie tootie!!! It sounds like he is doing well. I do remember that when Pele was little, he would poop alot from 7pm - 11pm. I think it was just the accumulation of food from the day. The other thing is that although Pele's breeder had him one of the very good foods that you can buy at the grocery store, his stools were very soft. It wasn't until I changed him to an organic food with few by-products that his stools firmed up. I did want to ask you one question, are you feeding him twice a day or three times a day?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter did the same thing, wanted to go poo at night and it made us crazy. We feed him at breakfast and dinner time and he does well now. It seems that if we walk him or play a LOT he'll go poo in the evening before bedtime. Maybe it's just a puppy thing but he did grow out of it and he's only 8 months old.
Could also be his food though.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations!!
He is gorgeous, whatever his name will be:biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well mr. no name is adorable. He sort of reminds me of Marbled Rye Bread...hmmm...maybe's there is a name there somewhere?


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

Dawncon said:


> What a cutie tootie!!! It sounds like he is doing well. I do remember that when Pele was little, he would poop alot from 7pm - 11pm. I think it was just the accumulation of food from the day. The other thing is that although Pele's breeder had him one of the very good foods that you can buy at the grocery store, his stools were very soft. It wasn't until I changed him to an organic food with few by-products that his stools firmed up. I did want to ask you one question, are you feeding him twice a day or three times a day?


We are actually feeding him three times a day, I forgot that mid-day feeding since my husband is in charge of that 
Last night went VERY well. He went poop before we went to bed (3 times and it was solid) and woke up only once during the night! 
What kind of food do you use? We have a great pet store close to us including many organic brands and I would love to start buying organic food.


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

MopTop Havanese said:


> I know Willy and saw her at the dog show this weekend~
> Nice lady!


Oh great! Yes, she's very nice!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Check out Artemis. We switched Cooper to it about 2 weeks into having him and he loves it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I had Bailey on Bil-Jac puppy food, the same one he was given by his breeder. He never once had a loose stool and stayed on it till he grew into the adult food and then I switched him to Fromm's like the rest of the troops.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We use Evo Red Meat and it's been great. It's not organic though. Lots of people on here really know their foods! You'll get great advice.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh you're no-name puppy is adorable!!!!! What a sweet face! Do you have topics that interest you, like movies, books, sports, foods, artists ... ? You can find inspiration for a name there maybe.

I would definitely try changing his food as it could be the cause of the loose stools. If you can get samples of high quality kibble, where they dont' have corn, by-products, too many grains except brown rice and/or oats, then you might find something better to feed him. I don't know why he seems to poop more at night. Could be the food he eats takes too long to be eliminated... ?

Do please tell us once you have a name, o.k.? Oh, that and more pics please.:biggrin1:


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Oh you're no-name puppy is adorable!!!!! What a sweet face! Do you have topics that interest you, like movies, books, sports, foods, artists ... ? You can find inspiration for a name there maybe.
> 
> I would definitely try changing his food as it could be the cause of the loose stools. If you can get samples of high quality kibble, where they dont' have corn, by-products, too many grains except brown rice and/or oats, then you might find something better to feed him. I don't know why he seems to poop more at night. Could be the food he eats takes too long to be eliminated... ?
> 
> Do please tell us once you have a name, o.k.? Oh, that and more pics please.:biggrin1:


Thanks Marjrc! Funny you mentioned the movies since we named him Remy and Remy is the name of the rat in Ratatouille! He sort of looks like a little "critter" with his short legs and brownish coloring  We love Disney movies and especially my husband being a chef it was fitting naming our puppy Remy. 
He still has loose stolls so I'm taking him to the vet in 30 minutes. It got better for a day but came back even I had him on the rice + chicken diet. I hope he's fine  He doesn't seem sick at all, he's being just as playful as ever. 
I thought I can't change his diet when he has an upset stomach? I guess it's a good questions for the vet!
I'll try to post some pictures soon, it's just so hard to take good ones since he doesn't stay still


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh congrats!!! He is just a little doll baby!!!!! LOVE the name too, it does seem so fitting. I always love to hear how/why people come up with the names, usually the best part. Hope he's better soon! - Michelle


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's a picture my friend took last weekend. I'll post more pictures later today. 
It's so weird how he's already so much lighter than just few weeks ago. Here's a picture of him at 6 weeks (he's 10 weeks now). What a change!
Things are going really well. The vet gave him medicine and the stools are back to normal.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG How CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

Here are some more pictures as promised.
First was taken last weekend when it was raining here. Remy aka Mr. Fancypants refused to go outside to do his business..every time I took him outside, he would stand by the door so he wouldn't get wet


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute! We had that same bed, Scooter outgrew it so now it holds his toys. Such a sweet little guy you have! I love the last photo of him on the pumpkin!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

what a cutie!!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Oh man...puppy fever is setting in!!!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

sbedal said:


> Here are some more pictures as promised.
> First was taken last weekend when it was raining here. Remy aka Mr. Fancypants refused to go outside to do his business..every time I took him outside, he would stand by the door so he wouldn't get wet


What a cutie you have....IWAP! 
Miley refuses to go outside when it's raining as well. Thank goodness for poddy pads. It really saves on accidents in the house. She prefers to go outside, but if she can't get our attention, or it's raining, she usually goes on the poddy pad....


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations! He is precious! You will have so much fun! I can't wait to see more and more pictures.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

What a sweetie pie. We got Hobbes at 6 months so I missed all those tiny baby pictures. 
Go out in the rain? Are you kidding, I've never seen a dog pee as fast as Hobbes when it's raining! Doesn't even lift a leg.
Enjoy


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

*Remy and toddler playtime!*

Couple of pictures of my boys having fun!
They get along so well it's so adorable.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Two adorable boys! I want to squeeze both of them. The picture of your puppy standing up is darling--you should have your hands full.

Sheri


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Two adorable boys! I want to squeeze both of them. The picture of your puppy standing up is darling--you should have your hands full.
> 
> Sheri


Thanks Sheri! I sure have my hands full to say the least  I must have been crazy getting a puppy when I have a 18 month old boy - it's lots of fun though.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That second picture is just too cute for words!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> That second picture is just too cute for words!!!!


DITTO!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Now that is two adorable boys. You are a lucky lady!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh, they are so cute!!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Aw, they are both so cute!!!


----------



## kimber (Nov 2, 2008)

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

How much fun you're having. :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Satu, omg, those pictures are adorable! I am just grinning from ear to ear after seeing the last one with your son and Remy standing on his back legs. CUTE!!! 

What did the vet say about his loose stools? 

Remy is a perfect name. Oh my, he is just too stinking cute!! :biggrin1:


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Satu, omg, those pictures are adorable! I am just grinning from ear to ear after seeing the last one with your son and Remy standing on his back legs. CUTE!!!
> 
> What did the vet say about his loose stools?
> 
> Remy is a perfect name. Oh my, he is just too stinking cute!! :biggrin1:


They are so adorable together. Most of the time one is following the other. 
The vet said that he seemed healthy and the stool came back negative. He gave Remy medicine but the loose stools came back after the medicine was gone. We got some more from the vet yesterday. Remy seems to be healthy so I don't understand why he keeps having loose stools. And again, all night long... he doesn't poop during the day at all of course :biggrin1: We are still feeding him plain rice and chicken.
He's such a great puppy though, very smart and cuddly


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

OMG the cuteness is overwhelming!!!


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's a little update on Remy! He is 16 weeks today. I can't believe how fast the time has gone. 
He has been potty trained for weeks now and we think he's very smart  We have started teaching him the sit command and he does if I have a treat in my hand  He's now best buddies with our toddler and they get along very well. At times Remy does steal our son's toys or pacifier 
All our friends are in love with him also and think he's the best puppy they've ever seen - and of course so lovable, he loves to give kisses!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

That is one CUTE puppy!!!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

He is absolutely ADORABLE! 
How are his stools now? I still battle with off and on loose stools with Gracie (she is 5 1/2 months now)...I'm starting to wonder if it is teething??? They seem to be worse when she is losing teeth????
Anyway, Remy is a doll!


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

karlabythec said:


> He is absolutely ADORABLE!
> How are his stools now? I still battle with off and on loose stools with Gracie (she is 5 1/2 months now)...I'm starting to wonder if it is teething??? They seem to be worse when she is losing teeth????
> Anyway, Remy is a doll!


He's doing well now. It got better after we changed his food. It was not fun to wake up 6-7 times a night so I'm very glad we don't have to battle with that anymore. crossing my fingers it doesn't come back...
We only feed him his food and no treats. I'm too scared to give him any


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

That's good...I don't give Gracie treats either...last night she woke me up at 4am to go potty...several little soft poops...it's weird because a week ago they were so much better and now they are frequent and soft again...that's why I'm wondering if it is teething...just like human babies get softer stools when teething. LOL
Hope Remy's stay good!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Remy is irrisistable! The binky picture is a keeper!! The only thing is, how do you sterilize it afterwards--you must have to buy them by the dozen!

What a cutie!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He is adorable!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG he is so cute! IWAP!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

irnfit said:


> OMG he is so cute! IWAP!


Ditto


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Remy is soooooooooooooo cute! How is Remy's training going? How are the stools?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Remy looks like a big teddy bear. He's so cute.


----------



## sbedal (Sep 10, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Remy is soooooooooooooo cute! How is Remy's training going? How are the stools?


Thank you! He just got his last set of shots so now we can take him to puppy classes. I could train all the basics on my own but I want him to get socialized with other dogs.
He's stools are back to normal. Such a relief! I didn't get to sleep for more than 2 hours at a time for days because he had to go all night! Poor thing. We changed his food and now he's fine.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Remy is soooooooooo cute. I did not realize it, but when someone said they look like "Teddy Bears" they are so right. I cannot wait to see how the coloring will look when the pup start getting older.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Remy is too cute for words, love th picture with a binky.


----------

